# Bolens



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

I used to be a fan of the old BOLENS Quality tractors until MTD bought them and now they have replaced the Yard Machines labels with BOLENS. Marketing ploy to say the least. You can put a good name on a lower quality mower to make someone think it's better but that just don't make it better. The Ryobi trimmers also changed to BOLENS. Of course I'm referring to Lowes, they have the Bolens name exclusive in the States.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Bolens/troy-built,yardman*

To Bad MTD did not at least make these tractors on the CUB 2500 or 3000 series frames with shaft drive. That is what I remeber most about troy-built I use to see in Sears they were shaft driven tractors. Thing I also miss about bolens even there smallest lawn tractor was also a garden tractor or it could at least take a Tractor driven tiller.


----------

